# Sextet



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

i was going to submit the "music for wind nonet" i posted recently into the "young composer's challenge." submissions must be in by the end of april, though i just noticed yesterday that the maximum for an ensemble submission is 6 instruments. yeah. that piece took me a while, but i still want to enter, so i have composed the first 2 movements of a sextet.

I. Adagio and II. Allegro.

i will do the next 1 or 2 tomorrow and hopefully be done in time. feedback is always appreciated!


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fsextet


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

botched the idea of naming movements. there are three, i changed it up a bit, but it is done i think.

here is the real thing:

"Dance for Sextet in Three Movements"

__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fdance-for-wind-sextet


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

judge comments: http://www.youngcomposerschallenge.org/listentoJudging2015.php?composer=Zarb-Cousin_Daniel_4891


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

The judges' comments about structure and playing practicalities are to be taken seriously. There are too many young composers that deposit their pieces here that may "_sound_" great but just can not be played by real musicians and have no clue on how to be cohesive/logical.

So yes, be proud of the judges' praise for your creativity, but if you do not heed their concerns, you'll not have much success


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

To start off, I do take the comments very seriously. I would like to add though that this piece was written in a very rushed amount of time, around 3 hours, and really doesn't display my abilities well. It was sort of a last ditch effort.** I kind of thought "Well I might as well enter something! Even if it was written with very little care and lacks any good structure I might as well submit it to hear some comments which is a cool thing that I want." And so I wrote something to write something and this is what happened. I myself do not think it sounded great and I would like to add that I have moved away from the MIDI sounds and started composing mainly on the piano. And my recent work on this forum "Piece for Violin" was something that helped me collaborate with an actual player and learn more about the capabilities of the instrument. Which I wrote on the piano.

**I wrote a very playable and cohesive piece (I think so at least) but I accidentally wrote it in a way that did not meet the requirements, but found this out two days before the submission date. So this piece was a product of very rushed writing that was not considerate of much and I am at least happy with the positives that the judges said, considering how little I put into this.


----------

